# [solved] hdparm poor performance: Promise PDC20268 +WD2500JB

## XeonTux.

edit :  See my new thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1193569

This is affecting controllers other than Promise.

Turns out it is a bug in kernels under 2.6.7 using udev

But there is an entirely different issue with 2.6 kernels affecting users of Promise cards.  I have come accross multiple posts from people while I was researching my problem below.  See http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3219  Promise owners beware!!! 

I am having some troubles getting the speed I should from a IDE hard drive.  I am getting around 19MB/s with my Gentoo x86 install with 2.6.5 kernel.  Booting from the Gentoo Live CD gives me ~ 35MB/s, and booting from knoppix 3.3 CD I get 40+.  (IIRC I may have gotten a little more than that when I first tested the drives a few months back, then they sat unused waiting for me to distro shop before reconfiguring my hardware around)

I don't see it, I don't get it.  Maybe if I'm lucky someone else will see a difference in the snippets below and help me get it.

Hardware:

controller: Promise Ultra100TX2 PDC20268 chip (x2)

drive: WD2500JB a sweet 250GB, 7200RPM, 8MB cache (x2)

I have a pair of each of these.  I have also tested with only one at a time.   I flashed both cards with the newest firmware.  The ultimate plan is to have a RAID 1 mirror with a 250GB drive on each Promise controller, each controller having its own IRQ.  Overkill perhaps but they did come bundled free with the drives.  Plus I can utilize at least one of the remaining two channels. 

Interestingly, in all 3 trial OS's here, the dmesg output shows BIOS set PIO mode for hde on the Promise controller.  After POST the Promise BIOS does state Ultra DMA 5, and there is no configuration menu that I know of with these cards.

Other controllers:  

Integrated PIIX4 IDE on MS440GX motherboard

Adaptec 29160 u160 SCSI

Kernel:

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5 compiled with Promise drivers in kernel (not module).  My Adaptec, PIIX4, and generic IDE (why did I include?) are not modular either.

I used this kernel driver:

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW "PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support" 

also "Enable controller even if disabled by BIOS"

I did *not* use this old kernel driver:

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD "PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support"

I noticed in the description that it *does* support PDC20268 although the short description does not.

hdparm

I've been using hdparm parameters about like this:

hdparm -c3 -d1 -X69 -u1 -A1 /dev/hde

I have tried others as well, for instance -a from hardly anything up to 16384, without big differences (note that knoppix would not set anything higher than -a8)

hdparm from current gentoo 2.6.5 

```

# hdparm -Tt /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   552 MB in  2.01 seconds = 274.12 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   60 MB in  3.05 seconds =  19.68 MB/sec

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 

# hdparm /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

# hdparm -i /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Model=WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0, FwRev=15.05R15, SerialNo=WD-WMAEH1710448

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=74

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 

# hdparm -I /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0

        Serial Number:      WD-WMAEH1710448

        Firmware Revision:  15.05R15

Standards:

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  488397168

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      238475 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      250059 MBytes (250 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 74     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

dmesg from curent gentoo 2.6.5

```

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0c.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x14c0-0x14c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x14c8-0x14cf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: KENWOOD CD-ROM UCR-421 V207E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

PDC20268: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0e.0

PDC20268: chipset revision 2

PDC20268: 100% native mode on irq 17

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x14d0-0x14d7, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x14d8-0x14df, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x1800-0x1807,0x14f6 on irq 17

PDC20268: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.0

PDC20268: chipset revision 2

PDC20268: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide4: BM-DMA at 0x14e0-0x14e7, BIOS settings: hdi:pio, hdj:pio

    ide5: BM-DMA at 0x14e8-0x14ef, BIOS settings: hdk:pio, hdl:pio

hdi: WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

ide4 at 0x1818-0x181f,0x180e on irq 18

hde: max request size: 1024KiB

hde: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(100)

 hde: hde1

hdi: max request size: 1024KiB

hdi: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(100)

 hdi: hdi1

hda: ATAPI 45X CD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.36

        <Adaptec 29160 Ultra160 SCSI adapter>

        aic7892: Ultra160 Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 32/253 SCBs

(scsi0:A:0): 160.000MB/s transfers (80.000MHz DT, offset 63, 16bit)

  Vendor: QUANTUM   Model: ATLAS_V__9_SCA    Rev: 0230

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

scsi0:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 64

SCSI device sda: 17930694 512-byte hdwr sectors (9181 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

hdparm from KNOPPIX 3.3

```

# hdparm -Tt /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   580 MB in  2.00 seconds = 290.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.01 seconds =  39.20 MB/sec

 root@ttyp0[knoppix]# hdparm /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0

 

root@ttyp0[knoppix]# hdparm -i /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Model=WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0, FwRev=15.05R15, SerialNo=WD-WMAEH1710448

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=74

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

root@ttyp0[knoppix]# hdparm -I /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0

        Serial Number:      WD-WMAEH1710448

        Firmware Revision:  15.05R15

Standards:

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  488397168

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      238475 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      250059 MBytes (250 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 74     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

root@ttyp0[knoppix]# hdparm -c3 -d1 -X69 -u1 -A1 /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 3

 setting unmaskirq to 1 (on)

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 setting xfermode to 69 (UltraDMA mode5)

 setting drive read-lookahead to 1 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 

root@ttyp0[knoppix]# hdparm   /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

root@ttyp0[knoppix]# hdparm -Tt /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   560 MB in  2.00 seconds = 280.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  126 MB in  3.03 seconds =  41.58 MB/sec

root@ttyp0[knoppix]#

```

dmesg from KNOPPIX 3.3

```

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:0c.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x14c0-0x14c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x14c8-0x14cf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

PDC20268: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:0e.0

PDC20268: chipset revision 2

PDC20268: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x14d0-0x14d7, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x14d8-0x14df, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: KENWOOD CD-ROM UCR-421 V207E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hde: WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide2 at 0x14f0-0x14f7,0x14e6 on irq 17

hde: attached ide-disk driver.

hde: host protected area => 1

hde: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63

ide-cd: passing drive hda to ide-scsi emulation.

ide-cd: passing drive hdc to ide-scsi emulation.

hda: attached ide-scsi driver.

hdc: attached ide-scsi driver.

```

hdparm from gentoo LIVE CD

```

# cat hdparm__dev.hde

/dev/hde:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 16384 (on)

 geometry     = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0

root@xeon disk # cat hdparm_-i_dev.hde

/dev/hde:

 Model=WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0, FwRev=15.05R15, SerialNo=WD-WMAEH1710448

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=74

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

root@xeon disk # cat hdparm_-I_dev.hde

/dev/hde:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0

        Serial Number:      WD-WMAEH1710448

        Firmware Revision:  15.05R15

Standards:

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  488397168

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      238475 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      250059 MBytes (250 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 74     Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

root@xeon disk # cat hdparm_-Tt_dev.hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   576 MB in  2.00 seconds = 287.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.03 seconds =  35.64 MB/sec

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   564 MB in  2.01 seconds = 281.06 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.00 seconds =  35.95 MB/sec

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   568 MB in  2.01 seconds = 282.63 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.01 seconds =  35.90 MB/sec

root@xeon disk #

```

dmesg from Gentoo LIVE CD

```

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0c.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x14c0-0x14c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x14c8-0x14cf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: KENWOOD CD-ROM UCR-421 V207E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

PDC20268: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0e.0

PDC20268: chipset revision 2

PDC20268: 100% native mode on irq 17

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x14d0-0x14d7, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x14d8-0x14df, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: WDC WD2500JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x14f0-0x14f7,0x14e6 on irq 17

pnp: the driver 'ide' has been registered

hde: max request size: 1024KiB

hde: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hda: ATAPI 45X CD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

```

BTW, my system feels faster and more responsive than it has ever felt before since I installed Gentoo.  Can't wait to see how it feels when I copy it over to my good SCSI drive, which is twice as fast as this old Atlas V I've been testing Gentoo on.Last edited by XeonTux. on Tue Jun 01, 2004 12:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## XeonTux.

I have not yet resolved this.  I know my previous post was long and maybe not written as well as it could be.  And this one might not be much better, once again I am tired... thanks in advance to anyone who reads it :)

I am fairly certain I do not have any IRQ problems.

I should have noted that the OLD PDC kernel driver does not appear to work with the PDC20268 and thats why I wasn't trying it.  Since my OP I have tested the OLD driver using a PDC20267 I also have along with a ibm deathstar, a combo that I have used in linux for years, and I was still limited to ~20 MB/s.  This rules out the NEW PDC driver and the specific PDC20268 card from causing the problem.

I tried the 2.6.6 mm4 kernel to test something other then the 2.6.5 r1 gentoo kernel I have been using.  PDC performance still sucked.

I have been recompiling my 2.6.5, changing config each time, hoping to stumble upon whatever is holding my performance back.  Some of the obvious ones I thought could have an impact included:

 -- ide: Ignore word93 validation bit

 -- ide/pdc: enable controller even if disabled in BIOS

 -- ide: use multimode by default

I've tried toggling others for gits and shiggles, things that probably should not make a diff (and they didn't), like ACPI and AGPGART (I've been using NvAGP instead) and I haven't been as good as I should about keeping a list. This is a very painful and annoying process.  Not just the kernel compiles, but this motherboard has *the* slowest POST I have *ever* seen.  Top it off with waiting for Adaptec and Promise BIOS, and a nvidia driver that must be recompiled to each new kernel... Lucky for me linux is stable and reboots are usually very rare.

It has to be something in the kernel configuration right?  What else could it be?

Got a crazy longshot idea?  Don't be afraid, go ahead and post it!!! :)

----------

## f1n4rf1n

Well, if the live-cd works better for you, did you already test its kernel configuration? Which one did you choose? The xfs- or the gs-sources?

Maybe the hdparm output depends on your optimizations during install?

----------

